# Galaxy s5 Erfahrungen?



## Lui21 (11. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute,
da ich mir demnächst ein neues Smartphone holen werde, und das htc m8 wegen der on screen Tasten leider wegfällt (beim xperia z2 wegen des Displays + on screen Tasten), bleibt mir eigentlich als einzige Alternative das s5 (Oder täusche ich mich? iPhone kommt bei mir nicht in Frage). Habe aber gehört, dass das Samsung jetzt schon Probleme hat mit der Performence. Sprich es ruckelt etc. Wenn ich mir ein neues Smartphone kaufe erwarte ich auch, dass es für mindestens die nächsten 2 Jahre ruckelfrei hält... Könnt ihr diese Aussage bestätigen? Könnt ihr noch weitere Vor- und Nachteile des s5´s aufzählen? Ich fände das HTC m8 perfekt, wenn diese blöden on screen Tasten nicht wären, bzw. dieser blöde schwarze Balken den niemand braucht...
Lg und Danke schon mal


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Mai 2014)

Niemand braucht nen Menübutton oder Sensortasten.


----------



## John_D (11. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem Ruckeln gehört bei Samsung mittlerweile zur guten Tradition. Die ersten Firmware´s sind immer recht schlecht bei Samsung, aber das wird mit den updates, die dann relativ schnell kommen, meistens schnell behoben. Das hatte ich schon beim Note1, Note3, SGS3 und dem SGS4 so. Also da würde ich mir jetzt keine sorge machen.

Wenn du Geld sparen möchtest, schau dir doch mal das LG G2 mit 32GB an bzw 16GB, vielleicht ist das was für dich. Ich bin sehr begeistert davon und habe damals auch den Schritt gewagt zu LG und bisher wurde ich noch nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Lui21 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich bin ja sehr auf das LG G3 gespannt... wann kommt das eigentlich?


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

Es wird am 27. Mai vorgestellt wann es dann in den Verkauf geht wird man sehen.


----------



## JPW (12. Mai 2014)

Hast du dir mal das Oppo Find 7 oder Find 7a angeguckt?


----------



## DrSin (12. Mai 2014)

Da ich das M8 haben kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mit den on Screen Tasten nicht die geringsten Probleme habe, und zum Display aufwecken brauch man nicht mal den Button, das geht wie bei LG entweder durch doppelt auf den Screen klopfen oder durch wischen von unten nach oben.

Und Ruckeln kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Ahab (12. Mai 2014)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Nexus 5 aus? Kostet ab 315€, bietet dabei Höchstleistung, ein super Display und vanilla Android (keine Anpassungen durch den Hersteller).


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

N5 ist ganz klar auch eine gute Alternative, habe auch länger überlegt ob ich das G2 oder Nexus 5 nehmen soll, habe ich mich aus folgenden Gründen gegen das N5 entschieden, 1.) das Pure Android ist mir Persönlich zu "Nackt" 2.) die Kamera ist klar schlechter gegenüber dem G2 3.) die Akkulaufzeit ist auf Grund des kleineren Akku nicht so gut wie beim G2

Die Kamera ist jetzt nicht schlecht, aber die vom G2 ist halt das kleine Stück besser, aber wenn man die jetzt nicht Täglich benötigt, kann man das vernachlässigen.

Wem die Hersteller Ui´s stören ist mit dem Pure Android sehr gut beraten, für mich zu Puristisch.

Die Akkulaufzeit ist nur gemessen am kleineren Akku niedriger.

Daher sage ich dass das N5 eigentlci auch ein sehr gutes Gerät ist.


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Mai 2014)

Ich werfe mal das Huawei Ascend P7 in den Raum. Ist zwar teurer als das N5, liegt aber im Preisrahmen des LG G2.
Eine alternative ist dies sicher, ich werde den Kauf wohl wagen. Kamera macht optisch gute Bilder, die sich nicht vor Apple oder samsung verstecken muss. Das einzige was stören könnte ist die nur mittelmässige Akkulaufzeit.
Ein Blick auf handy-inside.de @ ascendp7 redaktioneller Test durchlesen


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Das einzige was stören könnte ist die nur mittelmässige Akkulaufzeit.


 
Und die CPU, diese ist auch nicht so doll. Reicht aber sicher aus.


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Mai 2014)

Je nach dem was man für Ansprüche hat. Für mich reicht dies voll aus. Muss ja nicht ein 2ghz Quad core sein. Ich bin bereit für Huawei zu zahlen als für die Schlechte Qualität von Apple und Samsung, die erst noch viel teurer ist.


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

Sag ich ja, reichen sollte die Leistung allemal. Nur wie schaut es mit den Stromsparmechanismen dieser aus, wie lange hält der Akku wirklich? Und kann man sich an die Huawai Ui gewöhnen (ist ja recht Bunt gehalten das ganze)

Aber ein Punkt spricht auch für das P7 und das ist das Design.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Mai 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Schlechte Qualität von Apple und Samsung



Höre das erste mal das grad Apple schlechte Qualität haben soll. Worauf stützt sich deine Aussage?


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

Bei der Haptik wird das S5 gegen das P7 kein Land sehen, aber beim iP6 sehe ich jetzt auch kein Quali Problem.


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Mai 2014)

Meine Aussage begründet sich eigentlich nur auf die Verarbeitungsqualität beider Hersteller. Ob Gs4 und 5 oder Iphone 4 und 5. Beim S3 war es auch schon aber nicht so stark.
Es werden Displays die kratzfest sind, beworben. Im Grossen und Ganzen stimmt das auch, im Normalgebrauch verkratzen diese fast gar nicht. Das andere Problem sehe ich eher darin dass diese Handys überhaupt keine Stösse mehr vertragen können, sei es auch nur kleine. Bei einem kleinen Schlag, wenn man esi n der Hosentascheh at muss man schonAngst haben das Display ist zubruch. Fällt es aus der hosentasche ist das display zu 90% der Fälle gesprungen, bzw Risse drin. Kommt natürlich drauf an wie es fällt, wie hoch und wie es aufschlägt. Meine Schwesterh atte das erste und zweite Iphone. So oft zu Boden gefallen, da ging nie irgendwie etwas zubruch oder kaputt. Selbst bei meinem Galaxy S1 und das was ich jetzt hab S1 Advance. Kann schon nicht mehr zählen wie oft es schon zu Boden fiel, nichts am Display kaputt nur am Lack sind kratzer zu sehen oder an der Aussenhülle. So wie früher achtet keiner mehr darauf. Die heutigen Handys sind masslos überteuert und 100% den Preis nicht Wert.

Drüben ist ein Handyshop. Pro Woche gehen da 80% der gekauften S4,5 und Iphones 4 und 5 zurück. Klar, ich weis nicht wie die umgehen damit, manche haben nur kleine Displaybrüche und nicht gleich das komplette in ein Spinnennetz gewoben.

Ich weis noch wo man früher mit Gewalt hergehen musste damit das Handy überhaupt mal einen Defekt aufwies, heute reicht ein kleiner schubser.

Der Werbegag für Kratzfeste Displays ist eigentlich ein Witz. Bruchsicher? auf keinen Fall.

Ich geb nur maximal 150-200 Euro aus für ein Handy, bestimmt nicht mehr. P/L sind die heutigen misserabel.


----------



## iceman-joker (12. Mai 2014)

S5 mit vier mal 2,5 GHz , und ruckelt. Tztztztz.......

Armutszeugnis. Apple lacht sich ins Fäustchen.


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

Das ist wirklich ein Armutszeugnis, das liegt aber diesen ganzen Mist den Samsung da im Hintergrund laufen hat.

Aber Samsung ist ja dabei ein neues update auszurollen. Damit soll etwas mehr Performance kommen. Das update soll aber noch nicht in D angekommen sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Mai 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Meine Aussage begründet sich eigentlich nur auf die Verarbeitungsqualität beider Hersteller. Ob Gs4 und 5 oder Iphone 4 und 5. Beim S3 war es auch schon aber nicht so stark.
> Es werden Displays die kratzfest sind, beworben. Im Grossen und Ganzen stimmt das auch, im Normalgebrauch verkratzen diese fast gar nicht. Das andere Problem sehe ich eher darin dass diese Handys überhaupt keine Stösse mehr vertragen können, sei es auch nur kleine. Bei einem kleinen Schlag, wenn man esi n der Hosentascheh at muss man schonAngst haben das Display ist zubruch. Fällt es aus der hosentasche ist das display zu 90% der Fälle gesprungen, bzw Risse drin. Kommt natürlich drauf an wie es fällt, wie hoch und wie es aufschlägt. Meine Schwesterh atte das erste und zweite Iphone. So oft zu Boden gefallen, da ging nie irgendwie etwas zubruch oder kaputt. Selbst bei meinem Galaxy S1 und das was ich jetzt hab S1 Advance. Kann schon nicht mehr zählen wie oft es schon zu Boden fiel, nichts am Display kaputt nur am Lack sind kratzer zu sehen oder an der Aussenhülle. So wie früher achtet keiner mehr darauf. Die heutigen Handys sind masslos überteuert und 100% den Preis nicht Wert.
> 
> Drüben ist ein Handyshop. Pro Woche gehen da 80% der gekauften S4,5 und Iphones 4 und 5 zurück. Klar, ich weis nicht wie die umgehen damit, manche haben nur kleine Displaybrüche und nicht gleich das komplette in ein Spinnennetz gewoben.
> ...


 
Alle Dinge die du hier anspricht haben genau genommen 0,000000000000000000000000% mit der eigentlichen Verarbeitungsqualität zu tun!
Verarbeitungsqualität äußert sich durch Spaltmaße, abfallenden Teilen(ohne äußere Einwirkung) oder zB. knarzen wenn mans in die Hand nimmt.

Das was du ansprichst ist einfach die Crashstabilität.
Die Empfindlichkeit kommt einfach dadurch das die Geräte mittlerweile an der Front nur noch aus einem riesen Display/Glas bestehen wo zum Glück auch noch zusammengeklebt ist so das wenn das Glas kaputt ist man auch gleich das Display mit wechseln muss.
Man beschwert sich das die Teile immer schneller Kaputt gehen aber gleichzeitig beschimpft man jeden mm an der Front wo kein Display ist als Platzverschwendung.
Dumm nur das diese Platzverschwendung meist auch bissl als Knautschzone dient. 
Wenn aber alle schreien sie wollen große Rahmenlose Displays kriegen sie es. 
Den Hersteller freut es das es immer mehr Leute gibt die gerne regelmäßig teuer ihr Display reparieren lassen weil sie es nicht anders wollten.

Darum hab ich mir das Z1c gekauft klein aber mega Power und vor allem ums Display/Glas schön Platz so das es nicht bei jedem Sturz gleich kaputt ist. 
Rahmenlose Displays könnt ihr euch sonst wo hin stecken!


----------

